# Yota takes 1st Place



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Pungo Off-Road Truck Show was held in front of Awful Authers on General Booth Blvd. in Va. Beach on Sun 7/15. Competition in my class MINI 4x4/SUV was limited but I managed 1st Place, , cause I was only entry.... Next show is scheduled for 8/26 @ 1200 same place, please tell your friends so I might have some competition next time...PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats on the pimped out Yota. You taken' that machine to the Eastern Shore the 1st week of Aug. I want to take the Tundra, but if we can car pool, that would be cool!!


----------

